# Longitud máxima UTP CAT6



## luis25

Hola amigos, hace poco realice una instalación de red, he conectado 2 switchs con cable UTP CAT6 marca belden, el asunto es que la distancia de este enlace es de 160 mts y funciona, hice pruebas como correr video en red y use un par de aplicaciones para probarlo y funciona bien , no tengo un analizador digital de cableado estructurado, a pesar de que funciona tengo ciertas dudas si es que de algún modo tendré problemas  en el futuro, con UTP CAT5 la distancia máxima es de 100 mts, pero no he encontrado la distancia máxima con UTP CAT6.

Gracias de antemano por sus comentarios


----------



## Marcelo

Especificaciones CAT de ciertos fabricantes:

http://www.cableprodata.com/new_page_2.htm
http://www.addison-tech.com/english/UTP-cable-cat6.htm
http://www.panduit.com/products/WhitePapers/098765.pdf#search='utp%20cat6%20maximum%20distance'

En general, la longitud dependerá de la norma que utilices y por ende de la frecuencia de transmisión. Cat6 se desarrolló en realidad para 1000Btx, por lo que si estas en 100Bt debería estar bien.

Las normas comunes son: 
10Bt:Ethernet , 100Bt:Fast Ethernet, 1000Btx:Gigabit Ethernet, ATM a 155Mbps (STM1 en SDH). 
Recuerda que además están las normas T, T2, T4 y Tx.

Considerando iguales frecuencias de transmisión para 100Bt:

Las distancias recomendadas de CAT5 son: 

100 pié o 31 mt máximo desde el Patch Panel al Plug Rj45
328 pié o 100 mt máximo entre Hubs, routers o switches y sus combinaciones.

Y las distancias recomendadas de CAT6 son: 

150 pié o 46 mt máximo desde el Patch Panel al Plug Rj45
492 pié o 150 mt máximo entre Hubs, routers o switches y sus combinaciones.

Si estás en 1000Btx, entonces las distancias CAT6 son las misma que para CAT5 en 100Bt. Aunque se ha manejado 1000Btx en CAT5 sin problemas.

Según estándar TIA/EIA, las frecuencias máxima de operación requeridas por la norma son:

CAT5: 200 Mhz
CAT6: 350 Mhz
CAT7: 400 Mhz

Para el caso que expones estás en el límite pero creo que debería funcionar sin problemas en 100Bt que creo que es lo que estás utilizando. Las pruebas que le hacen a los cables siempre sobrepasan la recomendación entre un 10 y 15 %.

Por otro lado, las NIC tienden a reducir la velocidad de transmisión en caso de que el enlace presente un nivel alto de jitter y retransmisiones (latencia).

Sin embargo, en caso de que tengas problemas deberas redistribuir el cableado y utilizar otro switch en alguna parte del trayecto, pues debes estar atento  porque estás a un 7% por encima de lo recomendado.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## FernandROCK

Hola, como puedo realizar el diagrama del ojo, para determinar la fluctuación de fase jitter de una señal BPSK, utilizando un osciloscopio, por favor 
gracias


----------



## SkyShark

El problema de la longitud del cable en cableado estructurado, no es un problema de diseño del cable es si, es mas un tema de limitaciones del protocolo TCP/IP.

Se transmisor envia un paquete de datos y espera la confirmación de la recepción, como la longitud es mayor, la demora en llegar tambien (estamos hablando de ms o microS), si obtiene respuesta continua con una nueva trama, sino reenvia los datos nuevamente. Esto produce que aumente los paquetes perdidos.
Para otros protocolos de transmisión como el UDP esto no es un problema ya que no es necesaria la confirmación de recepción (caso de video).

Igual el tema de los 100 metros (95 + 5 patchcord) es una recomendación, se puede realizar enlaces cableados con cobre a mayores distancias, pero dependera del tipo que protocolo que utilices para la comunicación.

Porsupuesto que es recomendable siempre para distancias mayores a 100 metros realizar una realimentación (con un switch intermedio) o directamente fibra optica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SkyShark dijo:


> *El problema de la longitud del cable en cableado estructurado, no es un problema de diseño del cable es si,* *es mas un tema de limitaciones del protocolo TCP/IP*.
> 
> Se transmisor envia un paquete de datos y espera la confirmación de la recepción, como la longitud es mayor, la demora en llegar tambien (estamos hablando de ms o microS), si obtiene respuesta continua con una nueva trama, sino reenvia los datos nuevamente. Esto produce que aumente los paquetes perdidos.
> Para otros protocolos de transmisión como el UDP esto no es un problema ya que no es necesaria la confirmación de recepción (caso de video).
> 
> Igual el tema de los 100 metros (95 + 5 patchcord) es una recomendación, se puede realizar enlaces cableados con cobre a mayores distancias, *pero dependera del tipo que protocolo que utilices para la comunicación*.
> 
> Porsupuesto que es recomendable siempre para distancias mayores a 100 metros *realizar una realimentación (con un switch intermedio) *o directamente fibra optica.




SkyShark:
Estas fumando cosas raras? La magnitud de la barbaridad que has escrito no tiene límites...

Te recomiendo que estudies como funcionan las redes de datos y también como opera el protocolo TCP/IP antes de dejar esta opinión en un foro es leído por muchas personas con poco nivel de conocimiento.

PD: Aunque tu teoría no tiene ningun fundamento, te aclaro que el TCP/IP *no espera* el ACK antes del próximo envío (leé sobre el concepto de la *ventana de transmisión* para entender esto).

Saludos!


----------



## dcastillom

Estimados: el largo del cable esta dado por el protocolo CSMA/CD. Los factores son:
1) Propagation time delay del cable.
2) Delay de los repeaters 
3) Delay de los MAUs
4) Collision detectio and deassertion times aosciados con los MAUs
5) Interpacket gap shrinkage
6) Delays entre los DTE asosiados al metodo de acceso de CSMA/CD

Generalmente no viene explicito los 100mts para el largo de los cables, sino que estos se calcularon de acuerdo con 10 base T y los hubs, en ese tiempo aún no estaban de moda los switch, esto se mantuvo para 100 base T y los switch, pero acá cambia la cosa, los switch generalmente son "almacenar y reenviar" por lo que evita las colisiones (por el cual esta el limite del largo del cable),  entra ahora mas la electrónica perdida es dB y tratar de disminuir el delay que se maneja en ns y no es ms.

los 100 mts es una recomendacion, se han probado hasta 200mts sin problemas, pero también se recomienda en casos extremos 185mts, asi que no deberías tener problemas con los 160mts, salvo de interferencia por ruido, si el cable esta mal hecho.

Saludos.


----------

